# Logitech z5500 or z906 ?



## RohanAJoshi (Aug 23, 2011)

*Got Logitech z906, need some help.*

I m rohan from pune.
I m going to buy high end 5.1.
Which one would be better among logitech z906 or z5500 ?
Diff is that 906 have 20watts less woofer.
I m getting z906 at 15.5k and z5500 at 16.5k.
906 have multiple inputs.
Plz suggest me one, i m imressed with z906, cause of we can connect it to tv,dvd player,xbox etc.
Also suggest sound card under 6k.
Plz help.
Is there two models of 5500 ? One is normal 5500 and another is 5500D (digital) ?

Update :

Finaly i go to z906 cause lack of availability of z5500.
take it home yesterday.
got at 16k, where z5500 will be at 17.5k and need waiting.
tested this little monster all day.
and belive me, the performance is outstanding.
I never heard z5500 before, but i bet that 906 will be same as 5500 in power and performance.
the bass is as it needed. where its need thumping it thumps and where it need boom its boom.
still i m not using any sound card, connected to my Zotak N8200 motherboard via analog input that comes with set.
I also feared that its half in weight of z5500, but z906 don't have heat sink at back of woofer, i m not any sound geek, but in my opinion removed heat sink reduced much weight of this set..
just think guys,the weight of heat sink which comes with processor, that little heat sink have too much weight. and now think weight of heat sink which covers all back part of z5500 woofer.
in my opinion, this reduced too much weight.
.
now tell me what is sound through passing that i read in some thread before.
and my motherboard have SPDIF out.

1.is this used for connecting speakers as digital instead of analog ?

i m posting pics of my mobo's back panel..

2.tell me that which type of cable i need to buy to connect this speakers to SPDIF ?

3. will this cable also be in use for sound card in future ?

i m planning to buy Zonar DX or d2x.

4. will this card fit in my mobo ?

5. if buy optical cable for my mobo SPDIF out, will this cable also connect from these sound cards ?

6. my friend have LG Optimus black mobile which i connected yesterday to z906.
that giving much thumping bass that my mobo. why this happening ?
is there any settings in pc ?

pics of mobo's back panel :

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/2972/img0443en.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/2508/img0442px.jpg

* Thanx all for ur helpful and valuable comments.*


Update :

Thanx guys for ur support..
As megamind said, I ordered that cable.
Now i Have another question :

How wall mount these satelites ?
They have screw holes at back.
I searched over ebay but didnot find any in budget..
.
plz tell me that which type of wall mount need to mount these satelites ?
whats is screw size ?
.
here are picks of back.
.
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5318/img0447x.jpg
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/7103/img0449ry.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/4812/img0450yv.jpg


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 23, 2011)

as far as I know of z5500 that it has both analogue and digital input that you can connect with a host of devices ... for a sound card go for Asus xonar DX ..costs around 4.5k+vat .. it has both analogue and digital output and supports 7.1 channel with Dolby and DTS


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

z5500 as I've seen some good reviews of it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Z5500 for sure. I have so many reviews and all says that its incredible.


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 24, 2011)

Practically, both devices are almost identical in most of the aspects.
Z5500D has 505W RMS in comparison to 500W RMS for Z906.
In terms of performance, both systems provide gr8 bass combined with highs. Don't expect quality mid range from any of these sets as they lack the relevant driver!
I found Z906 to be more balanced and precise in terms of sound output.
As for Z5500D, it'll always surprise you with its loudness and sheer power.
Both devices sports plethora of connectivity options. So, dont worry about that.
Z906 being the latest, looks sporty and stylish. Dont get confused with the appeal factor. Z5500D still got that!
Now, the most important of all: Z906 comes with regulated power supply . That means, system is sure to deliver total power consistently regardless of AC line power! That means no popping and crackling issues. Z906 incorporates Class D amplifier with lots of mods to improve acoustic performance. For instance, Z5500D takes 39W continuously even at stand by. Z906 on the other hand consumes only 1W! That means less heating and optimum longevity of equipment. 
In the end, if you ask for my verdict, i'll say to go with the newer model, Z906. Apart from the differences i've mentioned, you'll be assured to get proper service, feedback and replacements in case of faults! Think about it. Rest its your ears who will decide the best. 

Ohh btw, do consider Edifier S550 system, if you're really willing to go for a nicest PC home Theater setup. Totally different league with pristine clarity and amazing Bass output.
Good Luck!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

@op, z5500 > z906..

If u find a Z5500, snatch it... Dont have any second thoughts...

Z906 is not a worthy successor of Z5500.. Reason, 
1. reduced weight (plays a vital role when it comes to audio component)
2. Z906 has an aggressive bass which is lacking precision and depth.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 25, 2011)

@megamind Old ambassador car also weighs more than Hyundai i20 but that doesn't make it a better car. Z5500 indeed has some quality reviews but that is 7 years old model & since Z906 has more no. of input option makes it better & as mayanksharma said better power stream. 
But if u still wanna go for Z5500 then i suggest u should go with Edifier S550, it has better insulation & mids are ways better than Z5500.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> @megamind Old ambassador car also weighs more than Hyundai i20 but that doesn't make it a better car.


Off-topic : Try crashing it as head-on collision & see wat happens.. Same in this case & collision refers to SQ..



> *since Z906 has more no. of input option makes it better* & as mayanksharma said better power stream.


So the purpose of speakers is more no. of input option & not sound quality.. Then Z906 might be better option..

And yes Edifier S550 is a nice set.. Has tighter bass & better highs than Z5500..



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> @megamind Old ambassador car also weighs more than Hyundai i20 but that doesn't make it a better car.



Getting on-topic.. When it comes to speakers, the heavier the better.. Z906 is 30% less weight and volume(size) compared to Z5500..
Weight control applies to automobiles, aeronautics, etc. When it comes to electronics, they are of no use..

Speakers/subwoofers are prone to distortion, while producing low freq bass signals due to high excursion of the driver..
A common method of reducing the distortion is by controlling/reducing the excursion of the driver which is achieved by the use of large magnets n amplifiers. 
These speakers use *large magnet structures as a result, size of the driver increases*. The larger magnets generate more powerful magnetic fields that in turn are better able to control the movement of the voice coil/driver.
And in the case of Z5500, 10" sub driver is used & 8" driver for Z906..

*@keith_j_snyder2 & mayanksharma*, Can u kindly share the source which compares Z5500 & Z906 head to head? I cant find any...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Getting on-topic.. When it comes to speakers, the heavier the better.. Z906 is 30% less weight and volume(size) compared to Z5500..
> Weight control applies to automobiles, aeronautics, etc. When it comes to electronics, they are of no use..



I don't understand why u killed ur own point?

Anyways, Z5500 has way more boomy bass than required & is pretty annoying while gaming & here Edifier S550 comes into limelight & S550 has better sound insulation than Z5500.

All i m saying that u shouldn't but something that has older technology as Z906 is newer & it reproduce similar sound as Z5500 with the exception of faulty boomy bass.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> it reproduce similar sound as Z5500 with the exception of faulty boomy bass.



I cant accept that z906 produce similar SQ as Z5500.. 

To put it simple, Getting Z906 when Z5500 is avail. is not a good choice..

Also the sub driver used in Z5500 is *Tangband WT-644F*, while in case of Z906 its *Tangband W8-670Q*.
The WT-644F which has better sensitivity, frequency response, power input, magnet weight and more importantly moving mass than the W8-670Q..

The sound pressure level of Z5500 is 115db & that of Z906 is 110db.

Clearly, Z5500 has more plus than its successor Z906...


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys..
Finaly i go to z906 cause lack of availability of z5500.
take it home yesterday.
got at 16k, where z5500 will be at 17.5k and need waiting.
tested this little monster all day.
and belive me, the performance is outstanding.
I never heard z5500 before, but i bet that 906 will be same as 5500 in power and performance.
the bass is as it needed. where its need thumping it thumps and where it need boom its boom.
still i m not using any sound card, connected to my Zotak N8200 motherboard via analog input that comes with set.
I also feared that its half in weight of z5500, but z906 don't have heat sink at back of woofer, i m not any sound geek, but in my opinion removed heat sink reduced much weight of this set..
just think guys,the weight of heat sink which comes with processor, that little heat sink have too much weight. and now think weight of heat sink which covers all back part of z5500 woofer.
in my opinion, this reduced too much weight.
.
now tell me what is sound through passing that i read in some thread before.
and my motherboard have SPDIF out.

1.is this used for connecting speakers as digital instead of analog ?

i m posting pics of my mobo's back panel..

2.tell me that which type of cable i need to buy to connect this speakers to SPDIF ?

3. will this cable also be in use for sound card in future ?

i m planning to buy Zonar DX or d2x.

4. will this card fit in my mobo ?

5. if buy optical cable for my mobo SPDIF out, will this cable also connect from these sound cards ?

6. my friend have LG Optimus black mobile which i connected yesterday to z906.
that giving much thumping bass that my mobo. why this happening ?
is there any settings in pc ?

pics of mobo's back panel :

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/2972/img0443en.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/2508/img0442px.jpg

* Thanx all for ur helpful and valuable comments.*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2011)

RohanAJoshi said:


> just think guys,the weight of heat sink which comes with processor, that little heat sink have too much weight. and now think weight of heat sink which covers all back part of z5500 woofer.
> in my opinion, this reduced too much weight.



Nope.. The bass driver has reduced the weight... 

Congrats on ur purchase.. Do some burn-in before u pump up the volume..



RohanAJoshi said:


> 1.is this used for connecting speakers as digital instead of analog ?
> 2.tell me that which type of cable i need to buy to connect this speakers to SPDIF ?
> 3. will this cable also be in use for sound card in future ?
> i m planning to buy Zonar DX or d2x.
> ...



1. Yes, also digital o/p is better than analog on on-board audio chipset... 
2. U need to get Digital Coaxial cable of any good brands like Belkin..
3. Yes, for sound card, get Xonar D2 or Titanium *HD* (not the one that retails @ 5~6K)..
4. Depends if u're mobo has PCI-E slot...
5. Yep..
6. work-on the Equalizer...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats on ur buy!
I found this the cheapest so far on ebay. 
U should totally get Xonar DX whenever u get the budget. Also plz mention ur motherboard exact model no. and make(as mentioned in my signature i.e MSI RS482M4-ILD).


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> I found this the cheapest so far on ebay.



But OP need a Coax cable not a Toslink... Also its a big NO to cheap/low quality digital cables...

@OP, get *this*..


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanx guys for ur support..
As megamind said, I ordered that cable.
Now i Have another question :

How wall mount these satelites ?
They have screw holes at back.
I searched over ebay but didnot find any in budget..
.
plz tell me that which type of wall mount need to mount these satelites ?
whats is screw size ?
.
here are picks of back.
.
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5318/img0447x.jpg
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/7103/img0449ry.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/4812/img0450yv.jpg


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 30, 2011)

first of all, congrats to op for buying a nice speaker system! And where are the pics dude??
I was expecting loads of pics in the thread! 
You can search for wall mount brackets online or you should be able to find the appropriate hardware at any electronics store.

Now, I'll like to share something regarding Z906's connectivity: 
First of all, go for a good quality soundcard. I'd recommend, Asus xonar. 
Make sure, you go with one, which suits your needs. There are models which sports onboard DD and DTS (D2X) decoders. 
I've Xonar DX. Its good and drives my Z5500 nuts!
For Z906, i'll suggest DX too! As Z906 packs inbuilt DD/DTS decoder, you can bypass the onboard sound processing by connecting your system with SPDIF.
Remember, SPDIF, both coaxial and optical (toslink) only supports 2-channel PCM audio, 5.1 Dolby and 5.1 DTS. Generally, DVD's and BLurays contains 5.1 Dolby and DTS, so the information is just sent to Z906. However, video games and windows application does not use Dolby or DTS. they mainly use 5.1 PCM. Since SPDIF cannot bring 6-channel PCM, you only receive stereo.
However, there are stuff called Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect. These stuff convert the 6-channel PCM into 5.1 Dolby and DTS respectively so you can enjoy 5.1 sound from your games through SPDIF in Z906. These DDL and DTSC is an exclusive feature in X-Fi cards.
Another thing i experienced with Z5500 and Z906 systems was that both perform excellently when connected in 6 channel direct analogue mode. Do remember, that if you are connecting your system digitally, then you're bypassing your onboard/soundcard's processing abilities. Not recommended, if you've sound cards like Xonar or X-Fi! They easily surpass the built in Z906/Z5500's processor quality! 

Okay, enough with "pravachans"!  
See, you need to be more discrete about how you like sound to be heard. These are THX certified speaker systems. Play out with different settings and try to achieve the best spatial arrangements for the satellites. Find a good spot to place your woofer. 
Do remember, if placed properly, Z906 will definitely give you the best and immerse movies and gaming experience. I did the same with mine Z5500, and trust me nothing beats it! 
Take your time and let Z906 brings you the whole new meaning of sound quality to your experience! Congrats once again pal. Post a detailed review w/t pics when you're done with setup and everything.


----------



## RohanAJoshi (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi bro..
Thanx for replying my thread.
I stucked at wall mount.
can u help me ?
at ebay, all mounts are 3k +.
its out of budget.
can tell me how u mounted ur speakers ?
if buy it from ur place, can u give another by courier ?
I will pay u.
also i will post review and images later after wall mounting done.
thanx again.

can u suggest me better place for wall ?

and plz try this
*sinan.ussakli.net/basstest/5-100.flac

this bass test file shakes my house, at 1st run, my brother and other family members screamed for earthquake, really, it feels like earthquake.


----------

